# An uncomfortable topic



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't like thinking about this, but let's be realistic. Stuff happens on the trail and sometimes a catastrophic injury requires a horse to be put down on the spot. I know of 4 people who have had to euth on the trail 
Do you carry a gun? If so, what caliber is the most effective for a one shot euth in case of emergency?

Sorry if this upsets anyone, I am just trying to be proactive.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

My goodness. What kind of trails are you going on?  

I just ride the man-made trails around our property. The scariest thing we've encountered was a rogue plastic bag fluttering in the wind. I only walk and trot and I only trot on fairly level ground.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

What kinds of trails? Well, we have cliffs, rocks, scree fields, gullys, mountains, river crossings, and animals that spook and/or stalk horses: mountain lions, coyotes, rabbits (jack and cottontail), deer, elk, and wolves are starting to repopulate. And rattle snakes, LOTS of those.
For example: my neighbor had to put his stud down on the trail last year as he slipped and fell down into a river canyon. The trail had washed out a bit from heavy rain. This trail is only about a 4 mile ride from our front door.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

frlsgirl said:


> The scariest thing we've encountered was a rogue plastic bag fluttering in the wind.


We also have the rogue plastic bags to worry about! Of all the things mentioned above, my paint is most afraid of the deadly plastic bag...or the couches that people dump on the public land


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

karliejaye said:


> What kinds of trails? Well, we have cliffs, rocks, scree fields, gullys, mountains, river crossings, and animals that spook and/or stalk horses: mountain lions, coyotes, rabbits (jack and cottontail), deer, elk, and wolves are starting to repopulate. And rattle snakes, LOTS of those.
> For example: my neighbor had to put his stud down on the trail last year as he slipped and fell down into a river canyon. The trail had washed out a bit from heavy rain. This trail is only about a 4 mile ride from our front door.


Wow. I guess I've never been on a "real" trail ride then. I did take Ana up on a man-made hill that was kind of steep and could have resulted in some strain or injury, but nothing like you're describing. She doesn't have shoes so big rocks are out of the question. And she doesn't "do" water, not even puddles. She is a bit of a princess, I guess


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

frlsgirl said:


> Wow. I guess I've never been on a "real" trail ride then.


All trails are "real" trails


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

I sometimes carry my 9 mm or .38 with me on the trail if I'm alone. It's more because I don't trust the people here, though. I don't have a very good trail mount right now, so I'm never more than a mile or two from the house. That means I'd have the option of going back for the gun or possibly getting the vet to the horse/horse back to the barn. I chose those calibers because both guns are small and fit into my bird-boned lady hands. I have met very few .45s I could manage safely. :-( I can't say from experience, and I hope to never find out, but it's my opinion that they would be adequate to euth a horse if placed correctly. I think that's probably the more important thing-knowing where to shoot rather than having a high caliber.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't know that I could shoot my own horse, even if I knew it was the right thing to do...don't think I could pull the trigger.


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh yikes. This has never been my favorite subject, but it certainly is an important one!!! Subbing.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Subbing, something good to know. I'm use to rough trails with valleys, cliffs, water crossings, the deadly plastic bags, road riding (sometimes two-lane, heavily travelled highways), etc. While I trust my mare to take me anywhere and everywhere that is physically possible, the unthinkable can happen at any time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

frlsgirl said:


> I don't know that I could shoot my own horse, even if I knew it was the right thing to do...don't think I could pull the trigger.


When you see your horse laying there in extreme pain, its not as hard as you would think because you want to end the pain right away. 

I've never been on a trail that takes me far enough out that I need to worry about such a thing as I know i'm a quick phone call away from someone who can come help.

My friends who ride deep in the mountains out of cell reception and far away from help carry a glock or 40 s&w, works well for the horse or a bear.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't carry a gun, don't own one but I do carry a pair of wire cutters, and some gauze pads, a clean wash cloth to use as a pressure pad and vet wrap, a small knife. I imagine that my horse could get caught in wire or get a nasty cut (even a severed artery) from a branch much more than an injury that would take his life.
It's not a pleasant thing to think of, getting a severe injury while back in a trail somewhere. Thank goodness it has never happened to me and I ride alone a lot.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Woodhaven said:


> I don't carry a gun, don't own one but I do carry a pair of wire cutters, and some gauze pads, a clean wash cloth to use as a pressure pad and vet wrap, a small knife. I imagine that my horse could get caught in wire or get a nasty cut (even a severed artery) from a branch much more than an injury that would take his life.
> QUOTE]
> 
> A good, little first aid kit should me mandatory, I believe! I keep one in my saddlebag at all times, and in my hiking pack for non-horse hiking, too!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

A 9mm. They can be quite small and remember to carry it on your person. We too have the rough trails, knock on wood, we've never had to use one, but I'd hate to be out without it because that's when something WILL happen.

I would have NO problem putting down a horse that's in agony. I don't have a graph handy but search out the proper placement and be knowledgeable.

I was talking with a friend the other day. He put a mule down during a hunt trip in CO. That evening it wandered into camp. That mule survived BOTH of its injuries, was sold after it healed, and lived 20 more years!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

As per placement of the shot, I have heard you draw two lines from each ear to the opposite eye, making an "x". Where they cross is the spot to shoot.
Is this correct?


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Yep :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

any centerfire pistol round is capable of cleanly and neatly doing the job. So find a pistol you are comfortable and competent with. You are correct about the x between opposite ears and eyes. But place he bottom of the barrel at the intersection of the lines.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

I have had more than one "old-timer" get on my case for not carrying a gun when I am out on the trails- especially with the kind of trails we go on.

For the reason discussed on this thread already but also for a run-away horse. I don't know if this is an old cowboy tale or if it is something to actually be aware of but I have been told repeatedly that I need to carry a gun so that if my horse gets spooked and I fall but get a foot caught in the stirrup I can shoot him before I get drug to death.

When I think about this scenario, I can't imagine how I could possibly hit the target much less even get a shot off... and then if he were to fall to the side I am being drug wouldn't he crush and kill me any way?


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

We just had to put a horse down via gunshot a few weeks ago. I was not the one to make the shot, but I would, if I had to. This horse was put down with a .44, and yes, the shot goes at the X, as 6gunkid posted. 

I personally carry a .38. I don't always have it on me, but I will carry it when I am riding alone, and in very rough, remote terrain. It is on the property as well, obviously, so if a horse is in extreme agony that cannot wait for a vet, I would take care of it on the spot, not necessarily just on the trails.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I just had a chat with my dad, who is a gun aficionado. I think we are going to look for a .38 special or a .357 special revolver for me to carry (and keep on hand just in case).


----------



## Sony (May 10, 2014)

I don't ride trails down here, none really that I can get to at the moment. But there is no way I'm leaving without a gun. (Hoping to get a trailer soon)

It's much better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it. I couldn't handle it if my horse hurt himself so badly that he needed a bullet that I couldn't provide


----------



## catcher (Jul 7, 2014)

Not sure what state you live in, but you should take a look at what your animal cruelty laws state, then you should know what is normal in your area, like is it normal for a owner to shoot their animals, do others do it and its acceptable. In my area it would be against the law, a vet needs to be called out.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

When I'm 20 miles back in wilderness. There is no calling a vet to come out and make a onsite visit. My biggest concern is the Park Service wanting me to remove the carcass so it doesn't attract bears that may endanger other hikers/riders who may come down the trail to find a grizzly feeding on the dead horse.

It's bad enough to have to put a horse down. But to have to cut it up and haul it out just ain't going to happen. Since most of these areas don't allow big bonfires to cremate a carcass and I don't have a dynamite license, nor do I carry that in my saddlebags, I can't blow it to smitherns. I've always thought you just cut off the brand and quietly sneek off.

This is a really rare occurrence. Hopefully most of you will never encounter it. But if you ride the back country long enough, You will see a horse that needs to be put down. It is best to give it some thought before hand so you are prepared if you ever are called upon to do it.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

> I've always thought you just cut off the brand and quietly sneak off.


 LOL

I'll have it easy neither of mine have a brand or tattoo!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

My idea of trail riding is to "go where no man has ever gone before".

That is pretty much impossible, in this day and age but, you get the picture

I started carrying a gun in the early 80's when I ran into a couple on an abandoned railroad bed who asked if I rode alone all the time.

I replied I did and the husband said, "if you don't carry a gun, you might want to start" and told me why.

I have always carried a loaded pistol in the truck, in case of trailer roll over and I had to PTS a horse.

After that conversation, I started carrying the gun with me, even if I wasn't riding alone.

I carry a .38 snub, five shot. I am not a panicky type person, I started shooting rats at the local dump when I was 14. Meaning, if I can't get someone on the first shot, my butt has had it anyway.

I came close to needing the gun, once or twice when I was riding in the remote rock hills in Southern California but, thankfully the drugees I accidentally came upon weren't doing any deals and were too out of it to really grasp somebody just saw what they were doing:shock: 

Believe me, THAT was a possible confrontation I did not want to face --- my "No Fear" t-shirt isn't that big:hide::hide:
As far as having to shoot a horse out on the trail? I have logged a LOT of rugged miles in my life and have never been in that type of situation. 

I know all of my horse's limits and would never put them in a situation that was beyond each of their abilities; although I know some non-thinking people that did and they don't have that horse anymore.

I have seen my share of Timber Rattlers and Diamond backs and managed to stay far enough away, so as not to offend them. My scariest moment was the day a handful of us gals came upon still steaming bear dung at a dump pile up in the mountains. We all had well seasoned trail horses and even they weren't too happy to be sniffing fresh bear dung.


----------



## huntfishnride (Jan 25, 2012)

My cousin cowboy's for the local ranchers all summer taking care of the stock while they are on the mountain. He had a pack horse hauling salt fall of the trail and break a leg in some down timber in a deep ravine. It was both sad and unfortunate. It was a good packhorse that had traveled that route many times. He had packed more miles than most of us will ever ride. It wasn't a really large load and he was healthy and strong. Sometimes accidents happen. He had to be put down on the spot to end his suffering. Sometimes a bullet is the best medicine. 

Having a good horse, experience and using good judgement will certainly help limit risk and the likely-hood of of a wreck, but when you are dealing with living creatures anything is possible.


----------



## cnm (Jul 5, 2014)

Any revolver style gun other than a .22 or .25 (too small of a caliber) or a Glock .40 or 9mm would be my recommendation. Reason being the dependability. They will shoot dirty, wet, kicked through the rocks, etc. Very durable for trails.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I've seen 3 horses go down in the back country and had a good friend lose another. The first horse was bumped by a pack horse on a narrow trail. The rider bailed as the saddle mount went off the trail and tumbled 40 yards. We think it broke it's neck as it never got up.

A second horse collapsed during a ride. We were on a group ride with about 20 horses and this horse got all bothered by the group of strange horses and just never calmed down. After a very short canter, it collapsed and was gone in less than 10 minutes. We described the details to the Vet when we got home and he suggested that horse ruptured an Aorta.

The 3rd horse broke a leg about 20 miles into Yellowstone Park on a rocky section of trail. Thousands of horses travel that trail each summer. So it was just a freak accident for that horse. We had to put that horse down. There was just no way to get it 20 miles back to the trailer and no vet was coming 20 miles into remote wilderness to treat him. Back then guns were not allowed in the park and we had to cut the horses throat with a knife. I've carried a gun with me ever since.

None of these were terrible treacherous trails. Just wrong place at the wrong time kind of circumstances. the point being, If you spend enough time on the trail, things happen. It's doesn't mean, I'm riding the knarliest nastiest trail. 

Like the post above, I like riding remote areas. I don't ride gravel roads or across flat farm fields. I carry a .41 Mag, More than powerful enough to put down a horse. But maybe just Loud enough to scare a bear off with having to shoot it by it's noise alone.


----------



## Joemoose (Jul 7, 2014)

Recent article in Western Horseman said a 22 magnum is a good choice for putting down a horse. Light, easy to carry, and enough power to get the job done. The local rendering plant uses a 22 rifle to euthanize horses. I'd pick something larger since you might need the pistol for another reason (bear, crazies, etc.). I like a 357 most of the time and a 44 in big bear country. Also, if you have to put the horse down on a trail make sure and notify the local authorities. The forest service, state park, etc. need to know so they can close down the trail while the bears remove the horse. Not fun to come around the corner and find several angry grizzlies fighting over a carcass. Not fun things to think about, but sometimes necessary.


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 12, 2012)

This is a tough one :/ But I know it is something, god forbid, that could happen.. I have a .45 LC revolver (western looking) that I carry. Honestly, if done in the right area, any caliber would probably do. Although I would probably not use a .22 because of how small it is. I would hate to put my boy through more pain than necessary.


----------



## tman33 (Jul 4, 2011)

I have seen more wrecks in pens, county rds and in front yards than I have on trials. That being said accidents can happen any where at any time. I know of a gal that had her horse slip on the side of a county rd that was slick paved. It fell back and hit its head and broke her leg and they were less than a mile from the barn. The horse didn't make it. It is better to be prepared. We ride trails that can be miles from the nearest road. As far as getting a vet to come to an accident you would have a better chance winning the lottery. It is hard enough to get one to come out to the barn or pasture. Most vets now days have turned into dog and cat vets. I can say this as I have known a couple for years. Dogs and cats are easier to work with and there is more money to be made. I have had to learn all I can to work on my own live stock, it is really that hard to get them to come out. I am not giving them a hard time, it is just the facts of life. Not a lot of country vet around anymore. They are few and far in between and busy when you can find them. Didn't mean to go down that road on vets. It is just better to be prepared to deal with issues as they can and will arise.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

tman33 said:


> I have seen more wrecks in pens, county rds and in front yards than I have on trials. That being said accidents can happen any where at any time. I know of a gal that had her horse slip on the side of a county rd that was slick paved. It fell back and hit its head and broke her leg and they were less than a mile from the barn. The horse didn't make it. It is better to be prepared. We ride trails that can be miles from the nearest road. As far as getting a vet to come to an accident you would have a better chance winning the lottery. It is hard enough to get one to come out to the barn or pasture. Most vets now days have turned into dog and cat vets. I can say this as I have known a couple for years. Dogs and cats are easier to work with and there is more money to be made. I have had to learn all I can to work on my own live stock, it is really that hard to get them to come out. I am not giving them a hard time, it is just the facts of life. Not a lot of country vet around anymore. They are few and far in between and busy when you can find them. Didn't mean to go down that road on vets. It is just better to be prepared to deal with issues as they can and will arise.


Yes sir...plus there's a lot more cats and dogs than there are horses....but hey....we both know that all horse people are rich, right?:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ShadowRider (Feb 28, 2014)

We carry a Glock 9mm when we are out on the trails. There is a lot of rough country where we ride and unfortunately accidents happen. When we first got our horses, we asked our vet how to properly euthanize a horse in an emergency. He showed us the same graph as posted above. It felt weird asking him this question, but I really thought we should know what to do if something were to happen. I hope I will never have to shoot a horse, but if I do, at least I will be somewhat prepared.


----------



## montes4338 (Jan 22, 2014)

I work out in the Boonies almost daily, and while I'm not always horseback, I always do carry a pistol. When I go trailriding, I carry a pistol. To me, part of being responsible for your horse is to stop it's hurting if there is not anything else that can be reasonably done. I have not ever had a need to shoot a horse on the trail, but I have shot other critters. Skunks are my least favorite animal, and around here, the saying is, if you see them in daytime, they are probably rabid. Coyotes that don't seem to be afraid of me, deer hung in fences (I tried to get one free once, I will never risk my life like that again). And as others have mentioned, there can be some people out there who view a lone person as a target to prey on. Or who feel they need to protect their "hidden crop" from prying eyes who wandered close by. (I can share stories if need be).


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I often carry a 380 when I ride. Year before last a horse at the hunt fell and broke it's leg. The huntsman, who carries a larger caliber handgun, quickly put the poor horse down.

Accidents do happen and it is good to be able to do the right thing for a badly injured horse. The problem is many people do not know the correct place to make the shot. Sorry to offend anyone, but this is where the shot needs to be. If you shoot between the eyes, as many think you should do, the bullet goes into the sinuses, which is horrible.

Make an X across the forehead from the ears to the opposite eyes. Where those lines cross, that is where the shot should go.











I almost had to shoot a young horse that BADLY fractured a leg in the pasture. Luckily, we did find a vet to come put him down.


----------

